# WARNING: I believe I have been spamed on this site!



## Steazo (Nov 14, 2007)

I received the following PM from a user that goes by the name ErinPavlina and the message went like this:

Sorry for PMing out of the blue. Here's the thing. 
I wrote a book with a friend of mine. My husband keeps saying it sucks. I think he's just jealous tho. 
He spends a lot of time on these boards, so I told him I'm going to pick a random person here, and ask them, and we ended up betting on it. 
So go to http://books.zenofeller.com/asylum/a...hapter1_b.html and make the call. Does it suck?

The spam filter at my job has detected that this is a porn site or it has links to pornography. If you get this in your PM box report it to this site's administrators and delete the message.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, i think that there has been a few people that have received this. I know ship got one cause he and i were sent it from the same message. I don't know who else, but i assume that they are just going through the list at random.


----------



## Logos (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I got it too. Of course it was a waste sending it to me cos I can't read American.


----------



## stagetechie (Nov 14, 2007)

I also got one.


----------



## Raktor (Nov 14, 2007)

And me, and me!

Didn't think I was special enough to be a random user. =(


----------



## jonhirsh (Nov 14, 2007)

same here. 

JH


----------



## sobenson (Nov 14, 2007)

In for 1 here


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 14, 2007)

I was tagged too. The excitement.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 14, 2007)

BUILD A BRIDGE OUT OF HER!!


----------



## Van (Nov 14, 2007)

I got one too, I have to say the writing of this particular book, to which the link points is rather, errr, how do I put this politely, Hmmmmm, Lacking? Horribly written dialogue, Poor use of language for selected characters. 
I'm glad it's spam.

Someone get the soft pillows, AND the Comfy Chair !


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 14, 2007)

User has been BANNED. Site Mechanics will soon be along to explain how the user got through in the first place. Strangely enough, I got the PM right after I changed my preferences from "Only allow PMs from Moderators and Buddy List members." I've now changed it back.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 14, 2007)

I got that PM too. Thanks for kicking them out.


----------



## erosing (Nov 14, 2007)

I got it too.


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 14, 2007)

I got it also
Sharyn


----------



## Van (Nov 14, 2007)

Technically speaking, isn't "spam" unwanted email? Since this is/was a message originating from this site and, unless you have e-mail notification turned on, only available at this site, does this really qualify as "Spam"? Perhaps we should call it "Hormel" or for the more English mayhap I should suggest "Potted Meat". Then again, for the Americans, of which there are a great number here, perhaps we should go with "Jerky". The problem with Jerky is that there are so many different types; Teriyaki, Smoked, Heck I even had some A1 Steak Sauce flavored Jerky the other day. Hey! Maybe Jerky is the way to go! Depending on the type of message; 

" Hey I got Jerky-ed by CB the other day."

"Oh Yeah? What kind"

"teriyaki" 

"Dude, That's nothing. The other day I got totally A1-ed." 

I kinda like it.


----------



## Van (Nov 14, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> That sound I heard while driving home? Apparently, that wasn't me running something over. That was the sound of Van finally snapping on the West Coast. Yep, he's officially lost it.


 
You're just jealous 'cause the voices don't talk to you.


----------



## avkid (Nov 14, 2007)

I got it also.
That is some weird spam!


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## avkid (Nov 14, 2007)

As a charter member(hardcore, early days) I feel the need to put a stop to any hysteria that may develop.
There is no reason to panic, and certainly no need to restrict your private messages.
I can count the instances of this type of mass "spamming" on one hand.
Remain calm and just delete it.


----------



## Van (Nov 14, 2007)

avkid said:


> As a charter member(hardcore, early days) I feel the need to put a stop to any hysteria that may develop.
> There is no reason to panic, and certainly no need to restrict your private messages.
> I can count the instances of this type of mass "spamming" on one hand.
> Remain calm and just delete it.


 
The Sky is Falling ! Run for the hills! This is the end of the booth as we know it !!!!!!!


----------



## avkid (Nov 14, 2007)

Van said:


> The Sky is Falling ! Run for the hills! This is the end of the booth as we know it !!!!!!!


Shh...Van, you'll scare the people who don't actually read all the messages in a thread.


----------



## Logos (Nov 14, 2007)

It's sort of fun waiting to see who else got it too.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 14, 2007)

I got it too, but i didn't see a need to post that, everyone else seems to have taken care of that, but since you are so interested.


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

i imed radman asking if he received it too but he didnt. i looked and saw that the user joined today so i just figured it to be spam.

spam: is an inappropriate attempt to use email, or another networked communications facility by sending the same message to numerous people who didn't ask for it.
_www.nrw.qld.gov.au/about/policy/documents/2976/definitions.html_


----------



## Footer (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing like a VB bot attack to get your day going... got one as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

What I don't get is why? They are giving you the book to read for free. There's no links to advertising. Why would you go spam a bunch of people... making them mad at you and hope they come to your website and read your book. Their motives are a little odd to be sure.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 15, 2007)

i got it to, how did they do it...


----------



## TupeloTechie (Nov 15, 2007)

me too


----------



## Steazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Did anyone actuallly click on the link and go to the site? Was it really porn or was it a free book to read? The spam filters on my job said it was a link to a porn site but it does not take a lot to trigger our internet security features here. Most of the times the filter is right though. People who do this are not too creative I mean I agree with the other response that said why would you get people mad at you and then hope they visit your site and buy goods or services.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 15, 2007)

Logos said:


> It's sort of fun waiting to see who else got it too.


Well...as opposed to posting it to every one I just forwarded it on to a moderator....but I got the message herpes as well


----------



## Radman (Nov 15, 2007)

propmonkey said:


> i imed radman asking if he received it too but he didnt. i looked and saw that the user joined today so i just figured it to be spam.
> 
> spam: is an inappropriate attempt to use email, or another networked communications facility by sending the same message to numerous people who didn't ask for it.
> _www.nrw.qld.gov.au/about/policy/documents/2976/definitions.html_


_

I was wrong, I hadn't been on CB recently enough to know I got the message. I got it. I'm kinda thinkin about readin it anyways though. I don't read enough these days._


----------



## Radman (Nov 15, 2007)

Steazo said:


> Did anyone actuallly click on the link and go to the site? Was it really porn or was it a free book to read? The spam filters on my job said it was a link to a porn site but it does not take a lot to trigger our internet security features here. Most of the times the filter is right though. People who do this are not too creative I mean I agree with the other response that said why would you get people mad at you and then hope they visit your site and buy goods or services.




It really is just a book. At least the first page is. Haven't read that much yet.


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 15, 2007)

Van said:


> The Sky is Falling ! ....


 
That's uncomfortably close to a rigging issue....


Joe


----------



## Van (Nov 15, 2007)

jwl868 said:


> That's uncomfortably close to a rigging issue....
> 
> 
> Joe


 
OOPs, You're right Joe. I gues whatrigger is gonna jump on my head now. or he'll probably say, " That's cause God didn't hire a certified rigger." 



I'm thinking this might have just been a hit building spam thing. either;
A. somebody was trying to overload somebody elses bandwidth allocation

OR

B. Somebod's trying to actually publish this godawful book, and they wanted to go to a publisher and say, " Look how many hit's I've had on the website. Sure the book sucks, but it's popular."


----------



## gaffer240 (Nov 15, 2007)

Add me. Google ErinPavlina. intrsting as is a google on the zeno book thing.

Gaffer240


----------



## punktech (Nov 15, 2007)

it's sex related but not porn. some dude going by the nickname of zenofeller, or "zeno" set up this site that seem essentially like a ranting blog. in my opinion he appears to be kinda crazy, and possibly (from the layout) some sort of SM/satanist type, i don't know. apparently he and his signifigant other, a girl that goes by the name of chet, travel a lot...i don't know, it kinda freaked me out a bit so i didn't poke around too much. i don't know what to think of the connection to these Pavlina people (a huband & wife "inspirational speaker" couple that came up when i googled erinpavlina, as gaffer240 suggested for kicks) perhaps they're one and the same or people that hate one another via the wonderful internets...i don't even know why i care, it just all seems so weird...


----------



## Logos (Nov 15, 2007)

Radman said:


> I don't read enough these days.



Self Publicity: Please read my plays.

www.tonymoore.id.au/plays.html

Thankyou


----------



## Van (Nov 15, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Refer to Red Above: The _Stage Manager_ type? Oh,... that, am I going to have to write out "Stage Manager" from now on to avoid confusion?
> 
> Inspirational speaking couple with creepy sex related ranting blog-book-website. Wow! Did anyone book them for LDI?


 

Excuse me. Don't you have some Homework you should be doing ?


----------



## punktech (Nov 15, 2007)

S&M..clear now?


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 18, 2007)

wow.... ummm..... wow... this a crazy thread. But, let me address the initial topic. The point of the original post of the thread (some of you may need to go back and read it again, as the thread has jumped around a bit)

1) The user has been removed and the pm deleted from everybody's account. (Yes, I have the power to do such things  )

2) said former user's ISP has been notified.

3) the mechanism by which the user sent the message has been patched. 

4) this is probably only the third time in almost twice as many years this has occured.

5) no need to restrict your pm messages to moderators and buddy list users only. This community is still small enough not to need to do that. 

6) I'm glad this many people are on the site on a daily enough basis to make us a target (oddly enough, that means the site is doing well)

7) uummm.... seven was a good movie?

8) point eight needs to be here because it's in between point seven and point nine

9) I'm tired and have not had enough caffeine

10) Thinkgeek.com makes caffeinated soap... I got some for christmas last year, it works great


----------



## Van (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm glad to see Dave is keping up on the wierdness with us.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 19, 2007)

dvs, did you just promote a website, isn't that against *your own TOS?*


----------



## avkid (Nov 19, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> dvs, did you just promote a website, isn't that against *your own TOS?*


He doesn't own it or make any money off it, so no.
He can just disappear anyway, he's in the NSA after all.


----------



## PhantomD (Nov 20, 2007)

I got it too. Glad to see you notified the ISP Dave.


----------



## silvrwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

I got one about a week ago. I just ignored it.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 22, 2007)

umm... I don't make any monetary gain off of TG.com, and it is (as far as I know) the exclusive carrier of said product) 

The rule in the TOS is designed to prevent people from using the forum to drum up business where no business should be conducted.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Nov 25, 2007)

man I got it and ignored it.... lol i was about to post a thread seeing if it was spam but then I saw this.


----------



## mbandgeek (Nov 26, 2007)

Van said:


> Technically speaking, isn't "spam" unwanted email? Since this is/was a message originating from this site and, unless you have e-mail notification turned on, only available at this site, does this really qualify as "Spam"? Perhaps we should call it "Hormel" or for the more English mayhap I should suggest "Potted Meat". Then again, for the Americans, of which there are a great number here, perhaps we should go with "Jerky". The problem with Jerky is that there are so many different types; Teriyaki, Smoked, Heck I even had some A1 Steak Sauce flavored Jerky the other day. Hey! Maybe Jerky is the way to go! Depending on the type of message;
> " Hey I got Jerky-ed by CB the other day."
> "Oh Yeah? What kind"
> "teriyaki"
> ...



Thank you Van you just made my day!!!


----------



## punktech (Nov 29, 2007)

my ex-bf bought that caffeinated soap...weirdest concept ever...i'm not a frog, i don't want to absorb nutrients from the world around me

and by frog, i mean the animal, not French Canadians


----------

